# Need Help Snapper in my pond



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

So I have a small pond that is spring fed. Been living there 3 years and always have snappers stopping by this time of year. Well I can tell because my water gets chocolate milk. So I have always busted them with my 17 and be done with it. Well I killed a little one (size of your hand) couple days ago. I know that little dude isnt stirring up my pond. So I apparently have another big one in there. Have had no luck in jugging it in the past. It is infested with goldfish and that obviously makes a tasty treat. This feller is pretty sneaky about coming up to breath because i have never seen his nose. I know there is one in there but not sure how to get him out. Any sugguestions or if somebody wants to come trap it out by all means. St. Louisville Ohio. See its a small pond. This pic was from last year. It is much nastier now.


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

Turtle man! Live action! Just dive in and grab him like turtle man.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Yeah !!! NO!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Being that small you could run a sort of “trotline” across it and suspend a bait, like a jug but it won’t drift over to shore in the first few minutes like a jug would. If that doesn’t work, theres probably not a turtle in there. The heavy rains and goldfish themselves will cause stirred up water too.


----------



## Wandawega1 (Jan 5, 2015)

Goldfish are notorious "rooters" and will stir up more mud and sediment than a single snapper ever would, if it is infested like you say. My opinion that snapper is doing you a favor, if there is in fact one in there.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Wandawega1 said:


> Goldfish are notorious "rooters" and will stir up more mud and sediment than a single snapper ever would, if it is infested like you say. My opinion that snapper is doing you a favor, if there is in fact one in there.


I got a glimpse of one about dinner plate size the other day in my little pond . Last year I caught chub from my creek and threw a treble hook out with a cheb and caught one two days in a row .This year it keeps taking the bait and not getting hooked . May need to get a larger trble hook . I only have Koi but they reproduce every year and I'm sure the snapper is feasting . The ones I caught last year I took about a mile away and turned lose . Now I am wondering if its the same turtle


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Please tell me it's a white snapper................This site could use a good thread right about now 

Keep at it setting lines,you will get them


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I’d leave the snapper alone and take out the goldfish.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Spawning catfish really stir stuff up, if there are any of those in there.

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

I have had this pond for 4 years. I know the goldfish are rooters. I fight this every spring in there. When i see my goldfish disappear i know there is a snapper in there. I set 7 jugs and the next morning was missing 2 hooks. This pond is fed out of the spring so it always stays clear. I want them gone because we swim in it when it gets hot and i dont really want to be missing any limbs or worse. Besides crawdads masquerading as lobsters the gold fish are the only type of fish in there


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

You could set a large haveahart trapunder water, bait with chicken neck, but have to check it every few minutes to keep from drowning the turtle:









How Long Can A Snapping Turtle Hold Its Breath?


Snapping turtles can hold their breath and stay underwater for about 20 to 30 minutes. However, the timing can shorten up to 10 minutes if they perform tenacious activities like diving, chasing prey, or escaping predators.




urbanfishkeeping.com





*How Long Can A Snapping Turtle Hold Its Breath?*
*Snapping turtles can hold their breath and stay underwater for about 20 to 30 minutes. However, the timing can shorten up to 10 minutes if they perform tenacious activities like diving, chasing prey, or escaping predators.*
And when at rest, snapping turtles can hold their breath for 4 to 6 hours. This is because their heartbeat reduces drastically while at rest (goes from 25 beats to 10 beats per minute) – thus, helping them stay underwater for a prolonged period.
And during hibernation, the heartbeat can scale down to 1 beat per minute. The turtle will be alive and healthy no matter how low the heartbeat drops.

*How Does A Snapping Turtle Breathe?*
*Like every turtle, snapping turtles also have external nares above their mouths. The air passes through these nares from the glottis, trachea, and bronchi and reaches the lungs*

However, they opt for a different breathing method when underwater, technically termed cloacal respiration. Also, this method is popularly known as butt-breathing.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

I had luck with lines tied to plastic jugs, I used 50# test line (w/ or w/out a wire leader) i used large hooks made for bass plastics…i didn’t have any turtle hooks at the time. I left the jugs on shore, then could observe from a distance, if they moved I would check them.
Baited with bacon….who could resist!? Of course this was before bacon was so expensive.


----------



## H2ofowl (Jun 7, 2010)

Hate to be that guy but you should delete this post. You do know that turtles are regulated by ODNR and you just admitted to violating two laws by taking a turtle out of season and shooting it with a rifle. Just thought I would let you know. It is just like raccoons raiding your garden. There is nothing you can do legally.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Actually, there is. You are allowed to deal with certain problematic animals yourself if they’re causing damage. I’ve posted the link to the law in the past, but its been so long I can’t find it anymore.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

H2ofowl said:


> Hate to be that guy but you should delete this post. You do know that turtles are regulated by ODNR and you just admitted to violating two laws by taking a turtle out of season and shooting it with a rifle. Just thought I would let you know. It is just like raccoons raiding your garden. There is nothing you can do legally.


If they are doing damage it's a different scenario...


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

When I was catching snapping turtles we would just tie bank lines. Heavy twine with a Stainless steel hook on it with a piece of beef trimmings or something like that. Throw it out. I would just toss a bunch of those out around your pond and anchor them to a rock or tree. Or you can try the trotline across the pond. Never had one break off ore chew through.


----------



## Ohiobob926 (Jan 5, 2019)

I had a similar problem years ago. I used jugs baited with chicken necks and livers. Worked like a charm. I relocated the large snapper to the river where he was happy and never returned.


----------



## buck16on (Feb 10, 2014)

If it's big, stick it head first in boiling water to kill it. Then take off the shell and gut it and butcher it up. It makes great turtle soup. But check the season dates for your state as regards to keeping and eating turtles. If they're not in season then do what Ohiobob926 suggests.


----------



## 68bucks (Aug 17, 2013)

We get snappers in our pond time to time. Doesn't bother me but my wife hates it. She has trapped a couple with a live trap baited and set in shallow water. It leaves enough space so the turtle can surface and breath. I will tell you what I tell her, that turtle has no interest in you so unless you try to mess with it it will avoid you.


----------



## surffishn (Jan 20, 2010)

Tie off lines with hook as sugggested. We would shoot a groundhog for bait. The turtle will swallow the hook. You will find it following line. It will dig into the bank. If legal butcher it. It is great fried or made into a vegetable soup. Of course it has to be a nice size. Years ago there was a guy in Greenville PA that would buy them. He was licensed to butcher and sell the meat.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Cast net will solve your issue in about 5 throws in a pond that size


----------

